# 2x Gästepass zu vergeben.



## YuOminae (22. Mai 2012)

Gewinnt einen von zwei Gästekeys


Die ersten beiden die, die Folgen Aufgabe als erster bzw. zweiter Lösen bekommen den Key!



Vervollständige folgende Satz: (Filmzitat)



Setz dich, ... ... ..., mach es Dir ... ..., ... ...!



Dabei stellen die ... jeweils ein Wort dar. Die Rechtschreibung ist mir dabei egal, hauptsache der Satz ist komplett.


Los geht es 


ps ich schaue in 20 min noch mal nach.


----------



## Elektropole (22. Mai 2012)

Zitat aus, Das Leben des Brian: 
"Setz dich, nimm dir´n Keks, mach es dir schön bequem, du Arsch."

Danke^^
Bitte per PN.


----------



## mattenowie1 (22. Mai 2012)

Setz dich, nimm dir'n Keks, mach es dir schön bequem du Arsch


aus leben des brian


----------



## alaine89 (22. Mai 2012)

Setz dich hin,mach es dir gemütlich


----------



## YuOminae (22. Mai 2012)

Game Over Keys gehen gleich raus!


/Close plz


----------

